# Office Hours: Martin Klauber talks about Protestant Orthodoxy in the Classical Period



## R. Scott Clark (Aug 18, 2010)

Greetings Office Hours listeners, 

In the latest episode Office Hours talks with Dr. Martin Klauber about Protestant Orthodoxy in the Classical period. To listen to this episode:

http://www.netfilehost.com/wscal/OfficeHours/08.18.10klauber.mp3

You may also want to listen to previous Office Hours episodes. For a complete list of episodes, visit Office Hours on the web:

Westminster Audio | Office Hours - Get to know WSC faculty

If you're encouraged by Office Hours, please subscribe to Office Hours on iTunes or leave a rating so that others can find it:

Office Hours from Westminster Seminary California - Download free podcast episodes by Westminster Seminary California on iTunes.

To contact Office Hours or make a suggestion:
* Call Office Hours at 760 278 1725.
* Email: [email protected]
* Follow Westminster Seminary California on Twitter and Facebook

Thanks for listening!


----------

